# the biggest marriage problems in your marriage ?



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Mine are currently 2...
my husbands bad self inmposed diet choices
and his adult daughter.

I am dealing with both but the daughter situation has improrved greatly in the last month as he has set his boundries with her and following through. 
She is going to have to accept and respect her father and his new life or she will not be a part of it. No more of her coming over and having FITS and making unrealisitc deamnds. She basically asked him to choose.. her or his life ( she is so foolish and immature)
I only hope now that his actions are speaking to her in volumes he means business, she will soon start to emotionally mature as if she continues as is, it will only hurt her and all aspects of her life.
We hope that within the next few years she wakes up... but we also know she maybe won't and my husband is doing what he can and only asking her to do whats fair. 
She isn't 8 anymore, she is 20 and she needs to act like it.

I guess we have only minor problems currently.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Lack of sex
Lack of affection
Lack of romance
Words and actions being different
Threatening to leave
Lack of commitment


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Not having anything important to me taken as significant--whether it was the mess in the kitchen or my sexual needs. 

An immature, passive-aggressive spouse (see above).

A mistake in marrying someone I wasn't in love with or strongly attracted to.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Sex and in-laws.


----------



## SpanishRose (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm 24 and my husband is 26. We have been married 5 years and typically,we don't have any terrible issues. The usual bickering and snapping at eachother. I would say our only "issues" that arise sometimes are his lack of aspiration and goals in life. I'm not saying I am the most motivated person, but I go to school, take a few classes here and there to eventually get my Bachelors degree. I wish he would apply himself more and go that extra mile and just finish his degree in communications. We also currently just bought our first home..and very very quickly, we are starting to realize the short tempers that comes along with tryin to renovate on our own. Frusterations and stress of a new house an 18 month old child, school for me and work for both of us..it gets hectic. I just unwind with some good sex at the end of the night. lol.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

blow jobs

I'm a big fan, wife is not...

Other than that our marriage is really pretty good.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

My husband declined some of his death foods yesterday... whats the world coming to?

LOL !!!


----------



## Peridot (Dec 30, 2008)

The fact that my husband seems to believe that when he raises his voice or says mean things, that it is out of his control. 

That my husband doesn't take my feelings into account and twists everything I say into a fight.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Peridot said:


> The fact that my husband seems to believe that when he raises his voice or says mean things, that it is out of his control.
> 
> That my husband doesn't take my feelings into account and twists everything I say into a fight.



Before I met and married my husband.. I was dating a guy who was just like that.
He was a huge control freak.
After several years and despite having feelings for him I realized he would never change for the better and maybe even get worse. I left him and never regretted it. It's been 5 or 6 years now and every day without that controlling arguementive jerk..
is a good one !


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

SpanishRose said:


> I'm 24 and my husband is 26. We have been married 5 years and typically,we don't have any terrible issues. The usual bickering and snapping at eachother. I would say our only "issues" that arise sometimes are his lack of aspiration and goals in life. I'm not saying I am the most motivated person, but I go to school, take a few classes here and there to eventually get my Bachelors degree. I wish he would apply himself more and go that extra mile and just finish his degree in communications. We also currently just bought our first home..and very very quickly, we are starting to realize the short tempers that comes along with tryin to renovate on our own. Frusterations and stress of a new house an 18 month old child, school for me and work for both of us..it gets hectic. I just unwind with some good sex at the end of the night. lol.



oh I know what you mean about the rennovations !
Remodeling and do it yourself major projects... woohoo.. lots of fighting ! been there, done that !!!


----------

